# Restoring Hawker Hurricanes



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2011)

Airborne again: Bringing Hawker Hurricanes back to life - This Britain, UK - The Independent

MM


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2011)

Great stuff. It'll be nice to see more Hurri's in the air.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2011)

Very good news, thanks for posting.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2011)

Excellent stuff. And its going to be upwards of 75% original (according to the story) which makes it even better. While I love the new manufactured 190s and 262s, to have an original and noteworthy example (Battle of France) flying is all the more special!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 30, 2011)

Great news. Also happy to read that 60 more Spitfires are in the process of being restored.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 3, 2011)

Always great to have more Hurricanes back flying, however I noted in the article that the supplier of the tubing needed has closed, such a shame.


----------



## Nostalgair (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello All,

This is great news!

I was fortunate enough to know Kenneth McGlashan and co-author his story "Down to Earth", published by Grub Street in the UK. 

I look forward to seeing the Hurricane take to the skies again. 

Cheers

Owen Zupp
http://www.owenzupp.com


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2011)

michaelmaltby said:


> Airborne again: Bringing Hawker Hurricanes back to life - This Britain, UK - The Independent
> 
> MM


That is so cool. 


Wheels


----------

